# Garantie limitée Apple



## JChris64 (10 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir,

d’après ce que j’ai pu lire , maintenant, sur l’iPad,dans les paramètres, il y a la garantie limitée d’Apple (quand elle est encore valide bien sûr ).
celle ci serait valide même sans facture,grâce au numéro de série..
pouvez vous confirmer?
merci d’avance


----------



## Nicolarts (10 Mai 2020)

C'est un très bon question... 

Mais je reçois toujours les papiers de la facturation (et le bon livraison avec la garantie si je commanderais)...


----------



## JChris64 (10 Mai 2020)

Du coup, tu n’en sais pas plus?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'il faut la facture car n'importe qui ayant trouvé un iPhone pourrait l'utiliser si celui ci n'est pas bloqué


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2020)

Pas forcément besoin de facture, Apple prend en charge les appareils en général. Ensuite, si un appareil a navigué de compte iCloud en compte iCloud, oui, il y aura suspicion de voile et là, une facture sera demandée. Mais ce n'est pas systématique.


----------



## subsole (11 Mai 2020)

Je dirais même plus, une suspicion de vol à voile


----------



## JChris64 (11 Mai 2020)

subsole a dit:


> Je dirais même plus, une suspicion de vol à voile


?? Je l’ai acheté sur eBay...
y a t il un moyen pour savoir s il a été volé?
sinon, je viens d’avoir le service technique Apple, la garantie fonctionne bien sans facture.


----------

